# Easy for you to say.... old world, malawi?



## Iverdenboxers (Jun 16, 2008)

So this is my second go at this post. I want to thank you all for your help. Your information amazes me daily.

1st is my little pinky bluey ****** guy. Changes color in the blink of an eye. The lfs he looked powdery blue at home has been more pink with blue tinges. Also - can you tell sex?

Please also look at the last photo. Curious if this darkening (on face, head) is some kind of color change or something that needs medical treatment? fungal?? hmm. I am such a newbie.. Bare with me I learn fast!

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... /pink1.jpg
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... /pink2.jpg
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... /pink3.jpg
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... /pink5.jpg

2nd blue guy / girl assuming guy due to color. but is young so maybe female?
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... /blue1.jpg
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... /blue2.jpg
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... /blue3.jpg

3rd and last for some time i promise... 
This is a silvery thing.  Not sure how I feel about (her?). My Husband liked her to we got her although i am thinking she does not fit into my mbuna! He has to have something too I guess. 
So most of the time this silver babe is dull and not much to look at, but has some great metalic sheen. BUT when i took these pictures some colors showed up that I have not seen it display. Info is appreciated.

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... ilver3.jpg
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... ilver4.jpg
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... rfish1.jpg

Thank you so much!!!

Danielle


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

The last one is a Scienochromis fryeri male starting the change from the grey/silver juvie look to the blue male look. Really not too sure about the first two. Oh yeah, the reason the fryeri doesn't look like the mbuna is because it's a haplochromis specie.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

The first one is a Female. the second and third are males. you can sex some fish by looking at there dorsal fins the males have longer pointier fins when females have rounded fins.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I would be willing to bet a $1 that the first is a maleâ€¦(Metriaclima estherae)

.


----------



## Iverdenboxers (Jun 16, 2008)

CICHLUDED said:


> I would be willing to bet a $1 that the first is a maleâ€¦(Metriaclima estherae)
> 
> .


Sweet. I love my bigger one.

Now if this is a Metria clima estherae pink indicates (or can indicate) poorly bred correct? 
OR is pinkish color just a juvie?

any thoughts on his/her blackish head?

Thank you all...ooh how fun! 
Danielle


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

well how big is the fish?

The best way to check is to vent the fish if you want to do it if you look under the fish if it looks like oO its a male and if its oo its a male. its as easy as that.


----------



## Iverdenboxers (Jun 16, 2008)

danielratti said:


> well how big is the fish?
> 
> The best way to check is to vent the fish if you want to do it if you look under the fish if it looks like oO its a male and if its oo its a male. its as easy as that.


VENT.. thats it. just try and catch the bugger. flip it over and look for an 8.. or a Oo or a oo. if 
Oo is the little o near the rear or the head? HA this is so much fun!

BTW its a little guy only about an inch and a half.

I have water change duty tonight.. so i hope to VENT me a fish! FUN!!!!!!!!!

Danielle


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Well from head first to tale it would look a little like this oO for male.
for female oo. It could pose a challage for you due to its size. Best of luck.


----------

